# Acto de vandalismo em estação sísmica da rede nacional



## AnDré (6 Nov 2009 às 10:53)

> *Acto de vandalismo em estação sísmica da rede nacional
> IM
> 2009-11-06 (IM)*
> 
> ...



Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Nov 2009 às 19:50)

Será necessário ocorrer uma catástrofe para que todos sem excepção percebam as consequências de actos como este e que tenham a mínima noção do quanto é importante a monitorização destes possíveis eventos? 

Há por aí mediocridades que até assustam...


----------



## trepkos (6 Nov 2009 às 20:19)

Não me choca... chegam ao ponto de roubar fios de cobre de postes electricos em muitas aldeias isoladas, deixando-as completamente às escuras, a pergunta que coloco é: Os paineis solares têm valor comercial?


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Nov 2009 às 21:19)

Só há uma solução para actos destes...
Pázadas nesses gajos!
Irra, que anormais!


----------



## trepkos (6 Nov 2009 às 21:36)

mr. phillip disse:


> Só há uma solução para actos destes...
> Pázadas nesses gajos!
> Irra, que anormais!



Há piores... Há quem tente roubar carris dos caminhos de ferro com catanas, ou suba acima dos telhados das estações para roubar os fios de cobre do cantão.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Nov 2009 às 16:52)

É exactamente por causa destes motivos que eu não concordo, mesmo nada, com a divulgação à opinião pública de determinadas matérias de interesse restrito, nomeadamente a divulgação de fotografias e a localização exacta das estações oficiais. Repito, essa é apenas e tão só a *minha opinião pessoal*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2009 às 17:44)

Gerofil disse:


> É exactamente por causa destes motivos que eu não concordo, mesmo nada, com a divulgação à opinião pública de determinadas matérias de interesse restrito, nomeadamente a divulgação de fotografias e a localização exacta das estações oficiais. Repito, essa é apenas e tão só a *minha opinião pessoal*.



A divulgação da localização das estações e de outros equipamentos não devia ser um problema, mas sim uma informação enriquecedora, quer para nós quer para todo o público, pois, especialmente em relação às estações meteorológicas, por vezes é importante saber exactamente onde se localizam, para que se tenha melhor ideia do porquê de determinadas diferenças nos dados da temperatura, distribuição da precipitação e até mesmo para cruzamento de dados e correcção de estações amadoras, não mantendo ninguém na ignorância, dentro do possível. Neste caso nem foi por divulgação do local, isso pouco importa aos «ladrões», que nos seus tempos livres aproveitam para brincar com estes joguinhos, roubando peças por aqui e por ali. Simplesmente devem tê-la encontrado por acaso, e o que importa são os painéis, sejam de uma estação meteorológica ou de uma central fotovoltaica. Num país civilizado não devia haver este tipo de receios no que respeita à divulgação dos locais; parece mesmo que vivemos na selva, onde tudo vale para o belo prazer de cada um, sem olhar a meios. O que tem de mudar é a atitude pessoal desta gente, e tem de começar por aí.

Mas entendo o ponto de vista.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Nov 2009 às 18:17)

> Não me choca... chegam ao ponto de roubar fios de cobre de postes electricos em muitas aldeias isoladas, deixando-as completamente às escuras



sim de vez enquando aqui também andam a roubar cobre..tipo este ano já roubaram por aqui transformadores em postes de média e alta tensão...um foi na ETAR em Bombel e outro que alimentava varios furos de captação de água para Vendas Novas...



> Os paineis solares têm valor comercial?



sim têm..valem muito dinheiro...


----------



## Liliana15 (9 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

Gerofil disse:


> É exactamente por causa destes motivos que eu não concordo, mesmo nada, com a divulgação à opinião pública de determinadas matérias de interesse restrito, nomeadamente a divulgação de fotografias e a localização exacta das estações oficiais. Repito, essa é apenas e tão só a *minha opinião pessoal*.



Partilho da mesma opinião *Gerofil*..


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Nov 2009 às 01:05)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A divulgação da localização das estações e de outros equipamentos não devia ser um problema, mas sim uma informação enriquecedora, quer para nós quer para todo o público,
> 
> Num país civilizado não devia haver este tipo de receios no que respeita à divulgação dos locais; parece mesmo que vivemos na selva, onde tudo vale para o belo prazer de cada um, sem olhar a meios. O que tem de mudar é a atitude pessoal desta gente, e tem de começar por aí.



Pois é *Daniel* mas quando se lida com a estupidez de certos indivíduos que de tão limitada que é a sua mente, não atingem nada para além da mediocridade que lhes é tão característica, penso que o papel como o nosso de divulgar e analisar estas questões pode muito bem reverter-se no sentido de expor tais locais e equipamentos à mercê destes vândalos.
Quem é que nos garante que tal ocorrência não foi o resultado de uma talvez excessiva exposição? Claro que tudo pode ter surgido por acaso, ou não!

O que é um facto é que a nossa boa intenção pode estimular a má intenção de outros!


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2009 às 11:55)

Embora compreenda a questão, eu sinceramente acho que se está a misturar alhos com bugalhos. Criminosos haverá sempre aí à solta dispostos a roubar o que está à mão. Não consta que esse assalto em particular tenha sido porque a estação estava classificada nalgum local. Quem quer roubar rouba, ponto final. Rouba-se de tudo como já referiram, de fios eléctricos, carris de comboio ou carrinhos de supermercado.

Partilho da opinião do Daniel Vilão, acho que os dados de estações devem ser públicos para se conhecer as características do local e da qualidade da instalação, que como se sabe, nem sempre são as ideais havendo umas quantas em estado desleixado (ver por exemplo uma situação que o Rog alertou numa estação da Madeira). Quantas polémicas não houve por aqui com algumas estações porque simplesmente não sabíamos a localização que depois afinal explicam o comportamento das mesmas que até aí pareciam simplesmente avariadas ou erradas ? Numa altura em que a medição da temperatura global tem a importância social e politica que tem acho mesmo que pessoas como o Daniel Vilão fazem serviço público. De resto são já muitos os projectos de catalogação de estações por esse mundo fora. 

Acho que perante a criminalidade a atitude não é escondermos-nos, há que combater é a criminalidade, de contrário estamos a rendermos-nos à mesma e qualquer dia temos que andar todos vestidos de burkas de tanto querer esconder.

Mas compreendo a questão e vou remeter a mesma ao IM, se eles acharem inconveniente a divulgação pormenorizada da localização das estações, retira-se essa informação dos tópicos. Das fotografias, não vejo qualquer problema com isso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2009 às 20:56)

Não admira-me nada esta notícia, a insegurança no Algarve é real, existe medo entre a população, vivendas assaltadas, assaltos violentos. O Algarve vive um clima de insegurança nunca visto tão preocupante como tem acontecido nestes últimos tempos. O Governo nada faz, o Algarve é tipo um paraíso que só tem segurança de Verão, de Inverno é o salve-se quem puder. O IM publicar os locais onde existem as estações é como entregar o ouro ao bandido.


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2009 às 21:29)

E portanto a solução é as pessoas deixarem de ter vivendas ?


----------



## Veterano (12 Nov 2009 às 22:19)

Na sociedade em que vivemos, longe de ser a ideal, criminosos existirão sempre. Mas, como sabemos, existe um velho ditado que diz " a ocasião faz o ladrão ".

  Talvez um pouco mais de discrição, ou seja, manter alguma reserva na partilha da informação, conjugado com um maior combate à criminalidade, retiram trunfos aos amigos do alheio.

  Isto aplica-se mesmo ao nosso quotidiano, devemos evitar a ostentação gratuita e desnecessária dos nossos pertences, principalmente em certos locais e a certas horas da noite.

  Nos tempos que correm, a pobreza inclusive potencia alguns actos...


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Nov 2009 às 02:32)

Vince,“As pessoas deixarem de ter vivendas”, com é óbvio é uma decisão um tanto radical e que só a elas lhes cabe! O que é que tudo isso iria criar? Áreas urbanas compostas por fortalezas, um sentimento de medo generalizado em que tudo e todos estariam sob ameaça constante…! Quem sabe num futuro próximo.

Mas não querendo descontextualizar, de facto não sabemos em que circunstâncias ocorreu este acto de vandalismo, é claro que os  ?????? sucedem-se, vandalismo gratuito? Por necessidade tendo em vista a venda desses materiais? É possível! Mas porquê uma estação sísmica? Tal como outra coisa poderia ter sido…!
Estavam de passagem pelo local por acaso? Obtiveram informação do local?
Só nos resta especular! 

Possivelmente a estação não se encontrava devidamente protegida com vedação anti-vandalismo tal como acontece com outro tipo de equipamentos, porque se trata de uma protecção mais dispendiosa e não é todos os dias que se recebem notícias destas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2009 às 12:57)

Em relação ao IM não sei em que local é que está a estação sísmica, mas vejamos dois exemplos a estação Faro/Aeroporto encontra-se no aeroporto, o detector de trovoadas encontra-se na Quinta de Marim(PNRF) em Olhão, são locais que são vigiados 24 horas sobre 24 horas, agora se colocarem a estação num sítio isolado existe mais hipóteses de ser vandalizada do que encontrar-se num local que seja permanentemente vigiado ou não será?


----------

